# Seat placement



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello, I have a 20' deep room by 18' wide x 8' high and was wondering if it is possible to put a 3 chair seating with a 4 chair seating on a platform behind. I am using a 120" Stewart screen. If so, what would be the optimal distance to the screen for each level of seating? I have all the equipment except the seating since I took it out of my old house. I watch mostly movies.

Thanks,
Craig
McIntosh MX-135 pre-amp, MC207 7 channel amp
Martin Logans Vantage (fronts), Depth I (sub), Stage I (center), Clarity's (surround), Fresco's (Rear effect)


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Craig.

That's more than enough space to do that seating setup and screen. What kind of seating is it so I know row spacing requirements?

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Bryan,

I think I am going with Berkline through the forum here. I was thinking about a mid-height back. Should I go for curved seat vs straight?

Craig


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either is fine. Let me know which style number you settle on as they're all slightly different.

Bryan


----------

